
Senate passes bill that lets the government destroy private drones - ourmandave
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/senate-passes-bill-that-lets-the-government-destroy-private-drones/ar-BBNVjnb
======
sharemywin
The EFF expressed concern over the bill, telling TechCrunch, "If lawmakers
want to give the government the power to hack or destroy private drones, then
Congress and the public should have the opportunity to debate how best to
provide adequate oversight and limit those powers to protect our right to use
drones for journalism, activism and recreation."

